# Mertens water monitor pics.



## TheLizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

Just though id post a few pics of my baby mertens and his set up.


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry for the sizes  Also if any one has any info to better set him up then please share, This is only a temp enclosure wile he is small, but he will probably be there for a wile yet before i move him outdoors.


----------



## xavarx7 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow very nice monitor you have there..


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 19, 2010)

Any one got any info on water temperature ? Starting to get a bit worried about him now that its getting into winter time in SEQ its been in the high 20s in his water where he sleeps but suspect it could drop a fair bit in the early hours of morning when the heat lights are off.
Cant find much online so any info would be awesome. 
Cheers


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! 
Would still love some more info if any one has any, Also any one know how long they can hold there breath for ? Really freeks me out some times when his sleeping.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 21, 2010)

What a little dude.....very cool


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 21, 2010)

i love it, maybe try adding an aquarium heater to the water, but make sure to get a protection thing for around it so he doesnt burn himself. i love the mertens. wouldnt mind getting one myself. sorry i cant help wiht much else.
is he much of a handler?


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ He was fine to handle until a little wile ago. I went a way for a month and he has been a bit hissy and wont let me handle him since i been back, But hes slowly getting use to me again.


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 21, 2010)

oh awesome. i would really enjoy having a nive mertens. after getting my sandies and seeing how active they are i just cant wait to get a mertens and see it swimming round lol. btw, i jsut found out if you run an aquarium heater in the pond it should be set at about 26-28 degrees. 
cheers.


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool cheers for that , will definitely have to sort some thing out asap for him then.. Just have to find a heater small enough to for his tub, think its only 5L.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2010)

He's awesome - I want one  
Nice looking setup you have going there. How old is he?


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

Around one year i think, hasent really grown much since i have had him, wich is probably a good thing wile im living in an apartment


----------

